# Help needed in buying new laptop



## iit2006102 (Dec 21, 2008)

Guys, i am a big fan of digit and I have always found your suggestions in magazine usefull.So I just needed your final advice before I purchase a laptop.

I am a college student from Lucknow, India and I will do a lot of work in Visual Studio and ofcourse will play some game .My choice is high performing processor and good screen. I have lock down my choice to compaq presario CQ-45-137 TX
*www.emalldirect.com/productdetail.php?proid=1448

If I could get better processor and better RAM with better display screen then this in some other laptop(without Nvidia will also do) with similiar price range please tell me.

And also since no one in our college have compaq laptop so I am little scare in making 
my choice for compaq laptop. There service center  will not give me trouble na ?

Since this is my first post I apologize if I had posted it in wrong thread.

I will make my final choice only after your expert reply.
Thanx in Advance


----------



## technomad10 (Dec 31, 2008)

compaq is a good brand but i don't know many people who are using it. I'm using an HP pavilion dv6703tx notebook, 2GB RAM, 256MB nvidia gforce8400 ms, 160 GB HDD, 15" lcd with vista home premium. it works smoothly with heavy applications. Mind you, the battery does not last for more than 2.5 hrs. The manufacturer will claim 3 hrs but practically its not the case. Current market price of the notebook model i own is around 45k. good on performance and features. If u can spend a little more, u could upgrade to 512mb graphics card. or also consider Dell xps series. When it comes to after sales service, all brands are the same. Not very sure of the service of toshiba and fugitsu notebooks.

the configuration of the compaq laptop you selected looks very good for 50k. u can go for it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 11, 2009)

To the OP (original poster) 

Buddy, u can also go in for an Acer 4530, as it is also a good lappy.. and abit lesser in price also..Compaq lappys hv some compatibility issues (Wich the Compaq guys wont tell u at all)


----------

